# XORG setting for HDMI display



## rbhatia (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

*C*an someone please tell me the Xorg configuration setting for HDMI display? The board *I* am working on do*es* not have *a* VGA port. It only has HDMI out. *B*ut the display is not appearing on the TV.

Thanks.

Best *r*egards,
Rahul


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2012)

HDMI is just a connector type, just like VGA or DVI. There's nothing special about it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 3, 2012)

See xrandr(1).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2012)

You may need to turn on the TV and set it to the correct channel before turning on the PC.


----------



## higonnet (Mar 23, 2014)

Surely the digital signal that goes over an HDMI cable is not the same as the analogue signal over a VGA cable!

I have a monitor with an HDMI input and don't get a signal.

Bernard Higonnet


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 23, 2014)

higonnet said:
			
		

> Surely the digital signal that goes over an HDMI cable is not the same as the analogue signal over a VGA cable!



Well, yes.  But X should treat the HDMI connector as just another one of the connectors on the video card.  `xrandr` should show the connector and the current mode.  (That may be different on Nvidia cards, I don't know.)



> I have a monitor with an HDMI input and don't get a signal.



Which card and what version of FreeBSD?  Please show the output of `xrandr`.


----------

